
IT Executive Steals $6M, Busted by Word Doc Metadata - hsnewman
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/it-executive-steals-6-million-busted-by-word-doc-metadata/
======
wyldfire
The metadata was merely additional evidence that will be used to convict him
(EDIT: extract a plea). It's not as if they investigated and the MS Word
metadata led them to the culprit.

